# Anglesey site



## 89992

i have just returned from anglesey, i would advise motorhomes to keep clear if my experience is anything to go off. i called at a unlisted farm basic (toilets in a old metal container) site at lligwy beach, on inspecting site to see if there was room (plenty where there were no hook ups) i asked at the house for the fee cost, without hook up it was £14. this i thought expensive but due to the views and being tired accepted then she said go down on the field and i will follow down to see where you site yourselves. i left room bettween the tents and was levelling the van when she came and asked me to go 10 ft off a tent even though there was plenty of room so i then demaned my money back and drove off. so looked for site no 2 found it at pentreath called rhos caravan park the fees for night was £10 without hookup. we sited van then had a look around the toilets were a mess. so went back to van for a relaxing evening but the owners kids kept riding through the site on a quad bike causing dust and noise all evening. as it was one night we had a few drinks with friends and then toured further into wales, during the night poeple were caausing a lot of noise returning from the nearby pub at 2am. and then the cockeral started crowing at 5am.returning to anglesey on thursday. thought we would retry rhos site and give it a second chance, on siting van reinspect toilets same mess (dirty/paper everywhere no locks on cublce doors) staff in shop were surly then the quad bikes started again,so went for a walk found a path same site farm but it was overgrown and on trying to rejoin path farmers wife came and verbly abused us saying our dog could be shot (no stock in field) when we explained and said we were sorry but could she redirect us to path she exploded and said she was sick of people like us (campers) and to leave her land now go go go was all she kept shouting so we went straight back to the van and drove staight home without refund never to put another wheel on anglesey again. and would advise other motorhomers not to as they want our money but not us or supply services. all other sites we visited in wales were top class and friendly.


----------



## 89088

calypso,

Perhaps you should have tried the Penrhos Caravan Club site close to Brynteg. Usual high standard, no litter, well kept lawns, lashings of hot water in the toilets,showers,veg. prep etc. For two club members inc. hook-up £14 per night (peace and quiet inclusive)

trig


----------



## 88905

Oh Dear!! And I'm going to N wales tomorrow for a couple of weeks.
I didn't like Wales In 69-74 with the RAF cos they were surly and miserable and I thought that time and "independence" might have made a difference so I hope that anglesey is not indicative of elsewhere. 
Please tell me I'm going to enjoy myself.!!!!

nobby


----------



## aido

*post*

avoid the c.c.site on anglesy no toilet or shower block ..talk about wild camping
try HomeFarm at marian-glas.best park in wales.....aido


----------



## 88810

I actually like Cae Mawr the CC site with no toilets or showers. I have found these are rapidly becoming first choice sites as they are cheaper and to be honest for a weekend stay (1 or 2 nights) the facilities in our van are fine. 
We were there recently and it was so friendly most people spoke and we had good conversations with 3 other units (2 MH and 1 caravan).


----------



## kiteswind

hi, stayed on a site in rosniger and have to say very nice with no problems
cant remember the name but it was on the right hand side past the garage
(easy to find). think angelsey is a lovely place


----------



## 89088

aido,

Your info is wrong. The Penrhos CC site does have what I originally said. We stayed there last month.

The Cae Mawr CC site does not have a toilet block.

trig


----------



## aido

*post*

trig
the site i reffered to was cae mawr the site was very clean and beautiful flowers but no toilet block and for one night it was costing 53.20£. for 2 dults and 1 child that was on the23/07/05 i still have the receipt...............aido.


----------



## selstrom

At Cae Mawr cost for 2 adults + 1 child peak season =£13.30 for members of CC.


----------



## aido

*post*

selstrom
your right my mistake we were been charged for 4 nights total 53.20£.nice site but no toilet block or showers wont be going there again.but i will be back to the beautyfull site of home farm 2 miles beyond benllech,i.o.a.....aido


----------



## MidAgeTravellers

*Cemlyn Beach*

Campsites are expensive on Anglesey. I use Cemlyn Beach regulary - had no problems and was there a couple of nights ago fishing overnight. Easy access up to 25' van.


----------



## mandyandandy

Did you drive through static vans on your way to farm at Rhos site, we had a static on Tyn Rhos site Llygwy beach for 20 years. 

Not been for 11 so owners will have changed, excellent position for walks and the beach, a shame if they have run it down. 

For an excellent little site you want to try Fron Farm run by Dith and George, we had a few years here before the static and I know they are still them. 

Mandy


----------



## solaris

We went to Anglesey last July and had mixed results, the first place we stayed was in Benllech (Golden Sunset) which has fabulous views and was convenient for the town, but had poor toilet facilities and was expensive (£22 if I remember). We left after one night and had a look at St Davids Bay but they don’t allow dogs (£25 per night by the way). We finally ended up at the CC site at Penrhos and had a great few days there, couldn’t fault it. It’s central for most of the Island and is just a 20 minute walk to the Californian pub which does great food.


----------



## jarcadia

I don’t know why this thread has been resurrected, but I am amazed that when it first appeared nobody in Wales challenged Nobby’s remarks. I get really fed-up by people who condemn whole nations by the way they have been treated by a few, there are surly and miserable people in every nation on earth, don’t pick on the Welsh.


----------



## MidAgeTravellers

*Reserrection of Anglesey Debate*

I probably resurrected this as I am looking for new places to stay in Anglesey. Yes there are good sites and good people but there are far too many charging too much with nothing more than a tin roofed WC. My needs in a MH is a pitch and nothing else therefore i resent paying anything more than £10-12 so I tend to mix in wild camping where I can. What you have then is some Anglesonians coming up to me saying 'I do not think you can park here....' and then I reply in my perfect Welsh that 'I think I can' there seems to be a pause and thought time before I engage them in a full debate about freedom to roam and what exact prohibition is in place. The moral is to explore Anglesey and mix sites with Wild Camping if you can as the best spots are certainly not in a camp site so please try places like Cemlyn, Lligwy, Penmon, Aberffaw, Benllech. I have been MHing now for 6 years, mainly around the NW area and not once has an official person moved me on or have I found a prosecution notice on my window. We now get so blaze about the whole issue that we even ignore council car park signs saying no overnight stays (I would not even mind paying a fine really as £25 say as its quids in against all the free stays we have had over the years) but I know that no council official works after 6pm so I would be gobsmacked if anybody gets a fine.....

I do not think Anglesey people are miserable, some are just bemused by our blatant disregard for signs and like to challenge us becasue they think we are all English/Irish and think of us in the same vane as the minority of 'travellers' who leave all their muck behind'.

Pob lwc hefo eich campio gwyllt.....


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

We have had no problems in many visits over the years.

We're going to Rhosneigr (3 or 4 nice sites) this weekend and expect to have another great weekend. Bodfan Farm (link below) charges about £12 with no hook up (they'll all be booked up) has basic but decent toilets and showers. It has a huge field so you have no need to book in advance and is handy for the beach, pub and chippy. It also has amazing views of the Island and Snowdonia. Rhosneigr is at the end of RAF Valley runway but they don't fly everyday and I quite like looking at the jets anyway.

There are more decent sites at Newborough, Cemaes Bay, Church Bay, Treardur Bay and plenty of other places.

Not sure what your idea was in returning to a site that you'd previously been unhappy with. Easy with hindsight I suppose but there are plenty more sites on the island which shouldn't be written off after two ropey experiences.

I hope you go back and have a better time in the future.

Bodfan Farm


----------



## bognormike

can I just point out that the original post was nearly six years ago in July 2005, and the thread was resurrected yesterday :idea: :wink:


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

Good point well made....

I still stand up for Anglesey even though I'm not Welsh.


----------



## BillCreer

jarcadia said:


> I don't know why this thread has been resurrected, but I am amazed that when it first appeared nobody in Wales challenged Nobby's remarks. I get really fed-up by people who condemn whole nations by the way they have been treated by a few, there are surly and miserable people in every nation on earth, don't pick on the Welsh.


Hi Brian,
If the Welsh consider Wales to be another county of England (which is how I perceive it) then they will not be so touchy and accept criticism like everyone else.

Perceiving yourself to be a target is falling into the hands of the nationalist con men.


----------



## MidAgeTravellers

*I Second The second point*

Absolutely spot on Bill re second sentence. I do not quite see the first point though; the Welsh would see Wales as a county (or Country) of the UK but not England? Am I missing something.....


----------



## BillCreer

*Re: I Second The second point*



MidAgeTravellers said:


> Absolutely spot on Bill re second sentence. I do not quite see the first point though; the Welsh would see Wales as a county (or Country) of the UK but not England? Am I missing something.....


Yes you're right a county within the UK is probably a better description. Also a bit less provocative.


----------

